# the most beautiful eyes on Earth



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 10, 2005)

the most beautiful eyes on Earth:


----------



## ellroy (Dec 10, 2005)

you obviously haven't seen my peepers!


----------



## Ian (Dec 10, 2005)

wow, thats amazing Jonald...what species of insect is it?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 10, 2005)

i have absolutely no idea! :lol:


----------



## Ian (Dec 10, 2005)

oh, thats a shame! Got a link to where the pic was from?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 10, 2005)

yeah, it's here,

gives a link to contact the photographer, i might go find out what it is...


----------



## Ian (Dec 10, 2005)

ohh, some nice pix on there. Yeah, give him an email.....maybe he breeds them!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

